# Thursday night out at Irish village



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, 
Ok im starting this thread coz there are posts all over the forum about people who want to meet friends this Thursday (25 June 2009) and its just getting a lot confusing.

For everyone who is coming please PM me and i will send you a contact no. that you can use when you get there so that we can find each other.(you can also need it if you need directions)

Im ok for meeting up at about 9 - 10 pm is that ok with everyone ? let me know anyway..


Moderators - Please don't move/mix this up with the other post coz its gets a little confusing..(thanks in advance)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I might be up for that. I fly back from Qatar on thursday, so a beer may be in order to to relax me after 2 stressful weeks in Doha.

Just have to persuade she who must be obeyed that it is a good idea


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

90% in.... can confirm only by thursday..


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't believe I've only got 2 replies on this..Yesterday a similar forum got so confusing ..


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

great idea, may be u can write the directions here

thanks


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> great idea, may be u can write the directions here
> 
> thanks


Hey All, 

For those of you who arent familiar with the location, here is the MAP attached you can stll call me if you need further help..

Regards


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You know what, I may just show my (devilishly handsome) face!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

woooohooooo!!! another one ... =P


----------



## pixiedust (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you a fairy or a pixie pixie?


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright ppl keep it coming ...hehehe.

welcome aboard pixiedust...!!!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Pixidust pm me your mail id so that i can give you the tel no. for thursday...coz for some reason i cant pm you


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you a fairy or a pixie pixie?


Actually pixiedust...i do hope you are a fairy coz so far we only ave Goblin'z attending Thursday nite hahaha!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have fun. I won't be able to join you as I already have two events on that evening.


For those that have not been to the Irish Village before (real newbies as the place is an institution!) it is in Garhoud and all taxi drivers will know how to get to the Irish Village/Aviation Club.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Have fun. I won't be able to join you as I already have two events on that evening.
> 
> 
> For those that have not been to the Irish Village before (real newbies as the place is an institution!) it is in Garhoud and all taxi drivers will know how to get to the Irish Village/Aviation Club.


YUP!! and please find the attached map which is put up somewhere on this thread...hehehe =)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

levlinm said:


> YUP!! and please find the attached map which is put up somewhere on this thread...hehehe =)


But anyone intending to have even one alcoholic drink should not be driving.

Dubai has a policy of zero tolerance to alcohol.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And don't argue with the taxi driver when having partaken - they'll take you to the police station and collect their AED100 reward!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Am there quite often on a thursday night might just make sure I there this thursday


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

if you go to irish village by car you can give it to the valet and go home by cab if you are drunk. You can come back the next day and get your car back showing the bill and it is free of charge i believe, or maybe that's just how it is everywhere in dubai but i have only done it at irish village.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

stewart said:


> Am there quite often on a thursday night might just make sure I there this thursday


stewart can you PM me your email address so i can give you my contact no. for thursday ..?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A few of us are heading to Double Deckers too.....

Could get messy!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> A few of us are heading to Double Deckers too.....
> 
> Could get messy!


I heard of Double Deckers but never been there..maybe we could start the irish village and then hope ove to DD


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like it will be a good night, unfortunatly I will be away, but hopefully will make it next time.

Cheers


----------



## Steve86 (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys im 100% in. I need to chill out after such a busy week!

Levlinm I will pm.


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey, how did this go, i only just found the message string and missed it but i wud have liked to come along, 

are you all planning another one, let me know, PM etc, 

Hope you all had fun, 

K


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey all. im back, sorry i've been busy with work..

About last Thursday, let me start by saying no thank you to everyone..if y'all wer'nt gonna make it then i would have really appreciated a simple text or a call atleast an hour before hand ( thank you to the ppl who did)..i cant belive 7ppl confirmed and none showed.. i was left alone at the pub waiting and hoping someone would at least show up. lucky enough i managed to find a few friends at biggles.
so much for organizing a nite out for everyone..


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

well thats a kick in the nuts.

anyone fancy a night out this weekend |?


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Scotman1888 said:


> well thats a kick in the nuts.
> 
> anyone fancy a night out this weekend |?


Isnt it the weekend ???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

levlinm said:


> Hey all. im back, sorry i've been busy with work..
> 
> About last Thursday, let me start by saying no thank you to everyone..if y'all wer'nt gonna make it then i would have really appreciated a simple text or a call atleast an hour before hand ( thank you to the ppl who did)..i cant belive 7ppl confirmed and none showed.. i was left alone at the pub waiting and hoping someone would at least show up. lucky enough i managed to find a few friends at biggles.
> so much for organizing a nite out for everyone..


That, sadly, is Dubai for you. Too many people leave their manners on the plane.

Last time I arranged an official night out for forum members, I reserved tables at the IV from 6.30pm, but few turned up before 9.00pm. Many assumed I'd be paying for their drinks (left me considerably out of pocket as a number ordered on my tab!) and someone even had the nerve to complain that I wasn't still there at midnight when they bothered to turn up! 

-


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> That, sadly, is Dubai for you. Too many people leave their manners on the plane.
> 
> Last time I arranged an official night out for forum members, I reserved tables at the IV from 6.30pm, but few turned up before 9.00pm. *Many assumed I'd be paying for their drinks (left me considerably out of pocket as a number ordered on my tab!)* and someone even had the nerve to complain that I wasn't still there at midnight when they bothered to turn up!
> 
> -




The cheek!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

elphaba said:


> that, sadly, is dubai for you. Too many people leave their manners on the plane.
> 
> Last time i arranged an official night out for forum members, i reserved tables at the iv from 6.30pm, but few turned up before 9.00pm. Many assumed i'd be paying for their drinks (left me considerably out of pocket as a number ordered on my tab!) and someone even had the nerve to complain that i wasn't still there at midnight when they bothered to turn up!
> 
> -


not nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emirateslad (Jun 5, 2009)

*Newbie*

Hi

Is the offer, to meet new friends, open all year round. Ive just arrived today 4th July, and would really like to meet people outwith my work Environment.


Cheers




levlinm said:


> Hey,
> Ok im starting this thread coz there are posts all over the forum about people who want to meet friends this Thursday (25 June 2009) and its just getting a lot confusing.
> 
> For everyone who is coming please PM me and i will send you a contact no. that you can use when you get there so that we can find each other.(you can also need it if you need directions)
> ...


----------



## Emirateslad (Jun 5, 2009)

stewart said:


> not nice!!!!!!!!!!


Typical ex pat beggers. They all wish to meet but don't wish to participate on the expense side. They all assume it's some sort of Club seventeen holiday package...................shame


----------



## megha_nagpal (Jul 23, 2009)

hi, i guess i happened to join this forum and read this thread a bit late. pls let me know if there are any more plans to meet up. am new to this whole thing and would love to be part of it n meet a lot of people.sounds like fun.thanks


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

stewart said:


> not nice!!!!!!!!!!


Let me add to that... there was another person named crazy mazy who used to arrange regular meets....... left the forum after similar incident never to return... just sad what ppl can do to save few bucks.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone wanna meet up tomorrow night at the IV? I got out of office only an hour ago so tonight's plans are canceled. (sucks, I know)


----------

